# "Rascal" bmx frame



## M N L (Nov 5, 2007)

Hello fellow bicycle nuts!

I'm looking an '80's bmx frame called a "Rascal".
It is an off-shoot of the "Race Inc." (formerly FMF).
The only difference is the top tube is tear-drop.
Any info on this frame would be greatly appreciated!

thanks for your time.        MNL


----------



## Orange Peel (Feb 7, 2008)

*Rascal*

Hi,

While I personally know nothing about the Rascal, I found one in BMXmuseum that may help a bit:

http://www.bmxmuseum.com/bikes/aero/8108

Best Regards,
Brian (Orange Peel)
Granby, CT


----------

